# New Oscar and Power head



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have a New Oscar bout 2 inches and Power head on the side of my tank blowing the length of the tank. Is this a good idea? They are from fast moving streams right?

thx in advance


----------



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh I have a 75 gallon tank plus an HOB filter


----------



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow no response huh! I thought this site was going to be the Sh*t.... Guess not


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Relax there captain,

Your post most likely was just overlooked. You will normally get great responses/feedback/advice from the community here. Sometimes an answer will take 20 minutes or 20 days. It just depends.

A 75gal tank with a powerhead to move water and HOB filter should be fine for your small oscar as of now. If the filter is not for a large tank or if the powerhead is too large, this could be problematic.

What type of filter are you running on this tank and what gph is your powerhead rated at?

- H


----------



## Captain Blac Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL...Ok I'll relax.. Not sure of the specs on the powerhead but i will find out.. The filter is an aquaclear 110


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

You're getting most likely around 5-6x turnover per hour with the AC 110. This should be sufficient with a lone 2" oscar. These fish do become messy eaters and very large so you may want to think about upgrading your filtration in the near future as these fish also grow fast. If you have more fish in this tank, I'd upgrade sooner than later.

- H


----------

